# got my buck back he scored 142 (check it out)



## buckmaster33 (Dec 9, 2009)

Very proud of this deer. Christmas came early for me. Woke up from working nights. Wife picked it up for me. Scored 142" (biggest yet) Goal was met.Me and my brotherlaw has done it all to get a 140" deer. We killed several at 130" but could never get it to 140". Its been hard with meat hunters on all sides. We only have 364 acres. Ten hard years to get from 110-115" New goal 150" You can go on hunts and kill big deer but try get it were you are limited on land, genetics, meat hunters hunting on all sides, and limited funds. We have worked our butts off to get where we are at.


----------



## bat (Dec 9, 2009)

Very good, congratulations on a job well done.


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hoss (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats.  Great buck.

Hoss


----------



## pikehunter (Dec 11, 2009)

Great looking buck!


----------



## Swampagator (Dec 11, 2009)

Sweet buck and great job.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Dec 11, 2009)

Congrats on a great buck!!


----------



## Cottontail (Dec 11, 2009)

Thats a Great buck . Congrats!!


----------



## *G5* (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice big buck!


----------



## rshunter (Jan 2, 2010)

Well deserved I'd say. Great deer.


----------



## turkeys101 (Jan 3, 2010)

great buck.

turkeys101


----------



## Pilgrim (Jan 5, 2010)

Congrats!!!!  I would rather kill a 140" on Ga land I've hunted all my life than a 200" deer from some far away midwestern state that I visit once a year.  Way to hang in there and make it happen!!


----------



## Jasper (Jan 6, 2010)

Good job. Great buck!


----------



## BOWHUNTHERE (Jan 6, 2010)

Thats the way you do it...Great Job Guys!!!


----------



## dominantpredator (Jan 6, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Congrats!!!!  I would rather kill a 140" on Ga land I've hunted all my life than a 200" deer from some far away midwestern state that I visit once a year.  Way to hang in there and make it happen!!



Your butter must have slipped off your biscuit boy. I get the jist of what you are saying....but you did say 200".


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Pilgrim said:


> Congrats!!!!  I would rather kill a 140" on Ga land I've hunted all my life than a 200" deer from some far away midwestern state that I visit once a year.  Way to hang in there and make it happen!!



I kinda agree with you ,pilgrim! I'd rather kill a Ga.. buck on land that I'd hunted for years rather than travel way off & someone I'd never met put me on one. I'd appreciate the harvest ,and just flat out get more out of it. That's a fine buck ,and I'm glad you were rewarded for all your hard work.


----------



## buckmaster33 (Jan 7, 2010)

*thanks to all*

I have hunted this land for 20 years and for last 10 doing everything we could do to get big deer. We only killed about eight deer from this land in the past 10 years. We have saw so many small bucks over the last 10 years. The last few years with the meat hunters on all sides and being in QDM county. Our buck/doe ratio is unreal. I'm not getting in to what I think the ratio is. (people on here just laugh at me) we see several 115-120" up to three chasing one doe. We never could keep them on the land year after year. Got killed or just moved on because we have don't have enough does. Everything else they need is on the land with limited pressure. I hope the best is still to come. Thanks to all for positive comments.


----------



## Blue Rat (Mar 9, 2010)

nice


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 25, 2010)

I like that buck.

He looks like a real wallhanger.  

Wait, he is a real wallhanger.


----------



## rex upshaw (Mar 26, 2010)

great deer, congrats.


----------



## huntaholic (Mar 26, 2010)

*Yea Man !*

NICE BUCK ! CONGRATS !


----------



## fishingtiger (Mar 26, 2010)

that is awesome the hard work has paid off! Good luck getting the 150!


----------



## Axe (Mar 26, 2010)

Hes a beauty, congratulations. The other one is nice to!


----------



## sclark (Mar 27, 2010)

Awsome


----------



## bigdaddyrabbit77 (Mar 27, 2010)

sweet deer!!!!!!good job


----------



## buckmaster33 (Aug 18, 2010)

getting ready to look for the 150


----------



## 84BravoJ8 (Aug 18, 2010)

You will find him one day.

Good Luck!


----------



## gcs (Aug 18, 2010)

I've killed a 8pt. that score 142 3/8 here at home in Ga. and it means more to me than the 167 2/8 14pt. that I killed out of state on a hunt.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Good job, made my nipples hard..lol.


----------



## allen1932 (Aug 21, 2010)

Great animal! Congrats!!


----------



## Furious (Aug 21, 2010)

Whoa! Nice hanger there.


----------



## campshane (Aug 29, 2010)

Very Very nice!


----------



## the MAD plumber (Aug 30, 2010)

Good deer!


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice! Congrats!


----------



## bubbabuck (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats on a Stud indeed !!


----------



## rutandstrut (Sep 11, 2010)

Congrats on  a job well done! Beautiful Mount!


----------



## bross07 (Sep 11, 2010)

Very nice! You should be proud....


----------



## ADAM5265 (Sep 14, 2010)

nice deer. I can't seem to find one like that but on TV.


----------

